# HS in Sibelius



## snattack (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi,

Anyone tried this?

http://www.soundsetproject.com/soundset ... s-diamond/

Best,
A


----------



## aaronnt1 (Jul 9, 2013)

In case you're still going to read this...yes, Jonathan's soundsets are essential I'd say if you want smooth integration between EW products and Sibelius. Once all set up, using HS with Sibelius will be a doddle.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 9, 2013)

I've used Jonathan's soundsets before (for EWQLSO) and they worked great. My recommendation would be to use it with Sibelius 7 since it runs in 64-bit. I'm not sure that you'll be able to achieve the same quality of playback (in terms of "realism") like you would with a DAW, but it could be helpful for doing orchestral sketches.


----------



## bdr (Jul 9, 2013)

I've found using some of Jonathan's sound sets that first of all it's a real pleasure to write in notation and get decent playback and secondly some of them have sounded good enough for demos such that I don't even have to import it into DP to improve....that is, depending on what level of mockup is required, but some of them can sound really good.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Aug 18, 2013)

bdr @ Wed 10 Jul said:


> I've found using some of Jonathan's sound sets that first of all it's a real pleasure to write in notation and get decent playback and secondly some of them have sounded good enough for demos such that I don't even have to import it into DP to improve....that is, depending on what level of mockup is required, but some of them can sound really good.



I agree, people don't realise that Sibelius can produce fantastic playback results as good as any DAW (without of course using all the integrated DAW effects you might use) with the right amount of tweaking. And these soundsets really do make it a pleasure to work with notation.


----------

